# Automated Flying Systems and rigging



## ledieu (Mar 18, 2005)

Howdy all,
Just wandering if anyone knows of a good source of regualtory documents relevant to automated flying and rigging systems. I'm working in Malaysia at the moment where there are no regualtory bodies to produce specification guidelines so sources from any country would be a great help. Cheers


----------



## ledieu (Mar 18, 2005)

good call except they are a supplier and i doubt they'd give me specs on their kit if I cant afford to use their equipment. I was hoping for a government or union source - but thanks anyway - I'll keep looking.


----------



## propmonkey (Mar 19, 2005)

what are you looking for a quote on prices? or just information on their products?


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2005)

I think he would like "regualtory documents" 

I think they would be things like how well secured everything has to be, minium cable strengths etc...


----------



## ledieu (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah Peters right - I am building my own automation system but my local backers need supporting docco before they believe my 'ridiculous' claims that you shouldn't fly a person if your motor only has one brake, or you should have a ten to 1 safety factor in theatre rigging systems. I dont think they quite grasp the concept of actors and techies working under the equipment day in and day out . I'm looking for legislative docco that will make them feel better in spending their money on a bomb proof system. Hope all that makes sense - I've just sat through 2 performances of 'The Sound of Music' - probably great from the audience but YAAWWWN from the fly gallery


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 19, 2005)

JR Clancy is a great supplier & fabricator of equipment...but you need to chat with real persons about this. The two experts in the area of rigging and flying I would suggest--Bill Sapsis at Sapsis Rigging for the theater rigging part of your needs....and Flying By Foy--the one and only experts who invented the means to fly persons safely. I believe Chris Christienson is one of the chaps in charge at Foy...

Contact either or both of those companys and I'm sure they would be glad to supply documentation and safety. 

http://flybyfoy.com (add /UK for the UK office) 

http://www.sapsis-rigging.com/

-w


----------



## ledieu (Mar 20, 2005)

excellant advice wolf825 - sounds like a good place to start, thanks


----------

